# Will a 300/2.8L + 2x extender + 5D fit mounted in a Lowepro Pro Trekker 300 AW?



## Deleted member 20471 (Dec 28, 2012)

I must upgrade my backpack, and due to that I live in a small town (with no good equipment stores) in Sweden, I can't try out the backpack before I buy it.

Normally when I carry the 300/2.8L IS II it is mounted on the 5D mk III without the extender. But sometimes I carry the extender mounted, so my question so, will the kit (300/2.8L IS II + Canon 2x extender + 5D mk III) fit mounted in a Lowepro Pro Trekker 300 AW (http://products.lowepro.com/product/pro-trekker-300-aw,2165,16.htm), or do I need the bigger 400 AW (http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lowepro-Pro-Trekker-400-AW-Camera-Backpack-Review.aspx)? Often I do not carry the 300/2.8 and I think that the 400 AW will be unnecessary large for normal use.

When I measure the kit (300/2.8L IS II + Canon 2x extender + 5D mk III) it is 38.5 cm long and the Pro Trekker 300 AW have a height of 37 cm, but normally that is possible to fit a little bit bigger items in the bag.


----------



## wopbv4 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hope this helps.

I have a flipside 400 AW and my 1DX, with 70-200 F2.8 II happily fits with room to spare . That combo is ~38 cm long.

When I fit a 2X, it becomes ~ 42 cm long and it JUST fits in the 400AW.

I have had the same question, 300 vs 400 and I am happy that I decided for the 400. It takes the above plus a 16-35, 24-70 and a 100 mm macro without any problems.

I find that the 400 series are a similar size as a normal daypack for hiking.

The internals of the pro-trekker are very similar to the flipside that I have, the only difference is that the flipside opens at the back. I find this usefull, because when you put the pack on the ground to take a lens out, the front will get dirty, and not the back.

This probably confused more then helps.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for your replay!

I have been looking at the Lowepro Flipside 400 AW, but I prefer the Pro Trekker system due to it a bit deeper internally so that I can have my lenses standing in the case.


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Feb 22, 2013)

After a lot measuring I bought the LowPro Pro Trekker 300 AW, and the 5D mk III + Canon 2x extender + 300/2.8L fits in the bag! It is a lite bit tight but no problem to insert nor remove the camera.


----------

